# The Kitchen: Clive E Cleaver's



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

While children are encouraged to take tours of the restaur-haunt kitchen without their parents, few patrons know exactly what the conditions are in the room where their food is prepared.





































I've started uploading more photos of the kitchen in the Art Ghoullery.
Note the labels on the bottles and can - they are the ones done by JohnnyL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh boy - rat soup!!

Kitchen looks great, Ghoul.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent use of that old stove! Your kitchen looks awesome!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome! I love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see you've put the new stove to good use. The restaur-haunt kitchen looks fantastic!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You did not disappoint with the stove! Excellent attention to detail in the whole kitchen!! I love detail


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

'Tis that time of year again for some baked bucky! Yumm!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That looks great..


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love it when the whole house gets in on the action!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Fantastic!! That Is Wonderful!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great Ghoul..
the stove looks perfect

(where did you put all your dishes)


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Loving the kitchen. I'm doing a mini butcher chop theme in my kitchen so the stockpot with bones, etc. is perfect.

Thanx!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks great. I love the stove and all the goodies your cooking up. Awesome job Ghoulbug. Now make me a bucky sandwich!!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks folks  I'm pretty pleased with it, mainly because it's set up in a way that I can still USE my actual kitchen. 

As soon as I finish decorating, I'll start on that bucky sandwich for ya Weiner


----------

